# 700c fixed/single speed rear wheel



## grhm (2 Sep 2008)

I've got a old 5 speed beater with a knackered driver train that I was thinking of converting into a fixed or single speed. It has (near) horizontal dropouts so I think I can convert it.

Anyone got or know where I can get a fixed and/or single speed 700c rear wheel for it.

Given tight finances and fact that my other half would prefer I chucked the old bike out, I'm after free or dirt cheap. New bling would look odd, and would not get past the wife.


----------



## ASC1951 (5 Sep 2008)

A narrow track/fixed wheel with the same OLN distance as the 5 speed will not be easy to find 'dirt cheap/free'. You can make do with a fixed sprocket on the freewheel threads if you put a lockring on, or glue it, or just do it up tight. 

See www.sheldonbrown.com


----------



## grhm (5 Sep 2008)

Yeah, I though I might be on a hiding to nothing. I suspect for now I will just try to adapt the freewheel to a single speeder.


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Sep 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> A narrow track/fixed wheel with the same OLN distance as the 5 speed will not be easy to find 'dirt cheap/free'. You can make do with a fixed sprocket on the freewheel threads if you put a lockring on, or glue it, or just do it up tight.
> 
> See www.sheldonbrown.com



wouldnt recommend fixed sprocket without a lockring, also you would need to redish the wheel and respace the axle or the chainline would be way off.

I suggest if you want to do it really cheap get yourself a old rear wheel with a freehub and use spacers to get a freehub sprocket lined up correctly. Spacers can be bought for about £5 and also a sprocket for the same price. Also you could ask lbs for some old cassettes if they have some in the bin as they usually have 1 or 2 spacers between the first two sprockets, these are easily attainable and cost nothing.


----------

